# Atlanta Falcons Football Team To Offer Lowest Concession Prices For ANY Pro Sports Team



## WhatInThe (May 16, 2016)

The NFL Atlanta Falcons football team to offer the lowest concession prices of any professional sports team, not just in the NFL.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...s-major-team-sports-new-mercedes-benz-stadium

Includes 2 dollar hot dog and $2 soda with unlimited refills.


----------



## Guitarist (May 16, 2016)

As much as they charge for tickets and parking, they ought to give the food away!


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 17, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> As much as they charge for tickets and parking, they ought to give the food away!



couldnt agree more!


----------

